
Whole Earth Catalog Fall 1968 - Electronic Edition - jamesbritt
http://www.wholeearth.com/issue-electronic-edition.php?iss=1010
======
gnu8
Another rubbish scribd link and there's no way to liberate the PDF without
paying.

Here's an useful link to a PDF preview:
[http://www.wholeearth.com/uploads/2/File/documents/sample-
eb...](http://www.wholeearth.com/uploads/2/File/documents/sample-ebook.pdf)

------
expralitemonk
"We are as gods and might as well get good at it. So far, remotely done power
and glory—as via government, big business, formal education, church—has
succeeded to the point where gross defects obscure actual gains. In response
to this dilemma and to these gains a realm of intimate, personal power is
developing—power of the individual to conduct his own education, find his own
inspiration, shape his own environment, and share his adventure with whoever
is interested. Tools that aid this process are sought and promoted by the
WHOLE EARTH CATALOG."

The Whole Earth Catalog changed a huge number of lives, mine included.

